# Modem device driver for Model 90109-2 Rev LB



## rojackjr (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm looking for the device driver for:
Modem Model number: 90109-2 Rev LB

5187-1022
SPR 2002082223564

Chip info: AGere 1648C-TV5
Can anyone direct me where I can get the driver? many thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one listed here
http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...447626+1225496493667+28353475&threadId=732845


----------

